# Lost your thread ???



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

I am having a spring clean in the G&B main board and as such all chat threads will have a new home

in the Sub board section called Chit chat!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=393.0

If you need help finding the thread just PM me or post in the main area and I will re direct you


~Dizzi~​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Dizzi - can you point me to American BB pleeeease?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Emmalottie said:


> Dizzi - can you point me to American BB pleeeease?


NO 

Load of ole rubbish


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Well I never................


----------

